
Why Are Containers So Disruptive to the Data Centre? - kiyanwang
https://medium.com/microscaling-systems/why-are-containers-so-disruptive-to-the-data-centre-58dad83dda4c#.55d98jfkb
======
eecc
Duh, lots of APIs scattered randomly across a buzzing article. Yawn...

